
Show HN: BestRuby – Ruby Tricks, Idioms, Refactorings and Best Practices - franzunix
http://www.best-ruby.com
======
joshmn
There is also fast-ruby: [https://github.com/JuanitoFatas/fast-
ruby](https://github.com/JuanitoFatas/fast-ruby)

------
brandoncordell
Just wanted to let you know clicking on section headings[1] in the sidebar
doesn't show all the subitems on the landing page. I'm not sure whether this
was intended behavior or not. Either way, awesome collection. Thanks for
sharing!

[1] [http://best-ruby.com/idiomatic_ruby.html](http://best-
ruby.com/idiomatic_ruby.html)

------
mathgeek
Getting 404 errors on some of the files. Just FYI. The "refactoring to hashes"
one specifically did that for me.

------
sharps
Under 2.8 FixNum#times, the 'use' and the 'rather than' should be swapped.

~~~
gechr
While this is a constructive comment, why not just raise a PR?

[https://github.com/franzejr/best-
ruby/pull/35](https://github.com/franzejr/best-ruby/pull/35)

------
goofed
AWESOMENESS

~~~
franzunix
(Y)

